# First scallop trip



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice from forum members. We took the yaks out near blacks island today. The yaks made it more work but I felt like it made us work harder. My wife said it’s like hunting for Easter eggs. It’s addicting looking for those little buggerss. Needlesss to say the scallops are still there. Once we got in to a rhythm we got our 3 person limit within a few hours. My 9 yo was hesistant to grab them but after a bit he figured it out. The scallops seem small but it doesn’t matter. We had tons of fun. We saw Jaster out there who was bringing them in many at a time. He was instrumenal in our success and his advice was spot on. I tried to get my son to let them bite him so he could grab 10 at a time. I did have to chase a Swimming scallop. They move pretty quick when chased. I wish I had a go pro video of it. We are plannnig on making this a yearly trip. We love the area and the peacefulness of the small town.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to see fellow PFF memebers/ friends 100 miles from home! We only kept 4.5 gallons today, had to head in to make tournament weigh in. Glad y'all got on em!. FYI, those buggers clamp hard, lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had fun and have some good eats!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great times!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Your ruined now, Chaps, you'll go every year now. My kids were down there last week and limited out every day. Have you used the shop vac method of cleaning them?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I love Port St Joe, we go every year, next year I plan to go more than once


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> Your ruined now, Chaps, you'll go every year now. My kids were down there last week and limited out every day. Have you used the shop vac method of cleaning them?


I tried the vacuum, wasnt worth a poop, imo


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jaster said:


> I tried the vacuum, wasnt worth a poop, imo


That’s the first time I’ve heard somebody say that about using a wet vac.
Everyone that I know loves it, I am considering buying a 12 V so I can use it on the boat. We clean our scallops at Black’s Island. And leave all the shells in the water.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We went for a quick trip this morning out of the yak launch on opposite side before we left for home. Once again scallops everywhere, we didn’t have to travel far from the launch. This year spoiled us and it sounds like this is the best it’s been in years. I’m hoping it stay good for years to come. 

I still have lots of scallops to clean. I did try the vacuum method and seemed to work pretty good. I’m still figuring out the best way to do it. I have lots to practice with.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We had 28 or so gallons between 15 of us yesterday. Wife, son and I cleaned for nearly 2 hours laat night before we left, lol. Just cleaned our limit, made the others do their own, would have helped em, but had to make that 3 hours drive. I am just amazed by the amount of life in that bay!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Scallops: When you're looking for them, you wish you found more.
When you're cleaning them, you wish you had found less.
When you're eating them, you wish you had found more.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Scallops: When you're looking for them, you wish you found more.
> When you're cleaning them, you wish you had found less.
> When you're eating them, you wish you had found more.


No truer words have been said about scallops!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been talking about making a trip down there for scallop season for 15 years now and still haven't done it. I will make it down there eventually it looks like a blast and I love that area we fish down there every Thanksgiving for a week


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Question*

When does the legal season end? Is it too late for a first timer to try and get some. Thanks in advance :thumbup: Capt. John.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bigc2013 said:


> When does the legal season end? Is it too late for a first timer to try and get some. Thanks in advance :thumbup: Capt. John.


Farther South you go, I believe it is open latter. Port St Joe ended today


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

STEINHATCHEE CLOSED 09/10/2019


2019 Scallop season in Citrus County runs from July 1 through September 24. (Crystal River)


----------

